# Honey bees



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Picked up 2 hives of honey bees for the farm yesterday. Hopefully will be able too get a couple new queen bees in about a month to start 2 more hives.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rogdas said:


> View attachment 78569
> Picked up 2 hives of honey bees for the farm yesterday. Hopefully will be able too get a couple new queen bees in about a month to start 2 more hives.


One thing I love is fresh honey on buttered toast. Is this honey going to be for sale? Send me a PM..


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone interested in starting there own hives I can take you to the guy here in Sorsogon that will prepare colonies for you. Honey bees are very important for pollinating are fruits, vegetables, and flowers.


----------



## Jannah43 (7 mo ago)

If you're looking for a delicious and healthy way to sweeten your food, then look no further than honey! I always have a jar of honey in my pantry, and I use it in everything from baking to making my morning cup of tea. My current favorite is this Manuka honey from Amazon Pure Gold I love the fact that it's organic and ethically sourced, and it tastes amazing.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jannah43 said:


> If you're looking for a delicious and healthy way to sweeten your food, then look no further than honey! I always have a jar of honey in my pantry, and I use it in everything from baking to making my morning cup of tea. My current favorite is this Manuka honey from Amazon Pure Gold I love the fact that it's organic and ethically sourced, and it tastes amazing.


Have you ever tried the "Sue Bee Honey" I think it's from Minnesota USA, the bee's obtain the nectar from clovers. I see that it's sold in some grocery stores.

I don't care for the local honey it tastes like brown sugar.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Have you ever tried the "Sue Bee Honey" I think it's from Minnesota USA, the bee's obtain the nectar from clovers. I see that it's sold in some grocery stores.
> 
> I don't care for the local honey it tastes like brown sugar.


That's because much of the honey sold in the local stores is largely brown sugar. You need to read the label very closely to find the real deal.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Any problems with whats killing the bees in many places?
Some say pesticides, some say bee killing whasps, I dont know. 


When one of my second cousins was toddler in the 1950-ties. She did draw a "houseplan" in the gravel and used some of her father's honey bees as dolls.
When one crawled to an other "room", she grabbed it, moved it back to where it came from and said:
-No, your are the mother. You shall be in the kitchen!

WITHOUT geting stunged!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Sue Bee is no longer carried by my normal grocery store but they do carry "Langese" from Germany which is on par with Sue Bee. A recent study found about 75% of local honey is adulterated but of the 41 foreign brands imported & sold throughout the Philippines, all were pure honey. I have given up on local honey and only get imported. Look at the label closely. Good example is GEM brand boldly states *HONEY* flavored syrup. 

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Latest from NSW Australia on the Varroa parasite, a problem that Australia has been mostly unaffected by until now.

ABC Australia.









How a bee parasite could sting annual almond pollination plans


It will be an anxious few weeks for beekeepers and the billion-dollar Australian almond industry after a varroa mite outbreak in New South Wales.




tinyurl.com





Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Sue Bee is no longer carried by my normal grocery store but they do carry "Langese" from Germany which is on par with Sue Bee. A recent study found about 75% of local honey is adulterated but of the 41 foreign brands imported & sold throughout the Philippines, all were pure honey. I have given up on local honey and only get imported. Look at the label closely. Good example is GEM brand boldly states *HONEY* flavored syrup.
> 
> Fred


The M & W mini grocery chain and the PureGold and Waltermart Grocery stores carry the Sue Bee honey, I just might pick up a Jar on Friday it's been a long time since I've had clover honey, the cost 350 pesos.

I also miss the Canadian Maple Syrup, I could buy that in my home state of North Dakota, I did see it for sale though at Robinson's grocery and I think they also carry the Sue Bee Honey.

But I think you live in and around Cebu so I'm unsure if you have any of these grocery chains around you.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> But I think you live in and around Cebu so I'm unsure if you have any of these grocery chains around you.


I live in Iloilo and I think I've seen Puregold somewhere here. I'll just have to keep it in mind. I usually do grocery shopping at SM City where they carry Langese.

Fred


----------

